# welding of pipe



## احمد مسعود حسن (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم​الاخوة الاعزاء الرجاء اريد التواصل مع مهندسين فى مجال اللحام لخطوط الانابيب للاهمية.

شكرا​


----------



## احمد مسعود حسن (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الاعزاء نحن مجموعة من المهندسين لدينا خبرة فى مجال اللحام نريد معرفة بعض الشركات الؤهلة فى هذا المجال فى دول الخليج وبالاخص السعودية.
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم يا أحمد
انا مهندس جودة تركيب انابيب واللحام من اليمن.
إذا كنت ترغب في معرفة الشركات اليمنية المتخصصة في هذا المجال,أنا على أستعداد.
تحياتي


----------

